# Kitchen Knife



## Woodman (Nov 14, 2015)

The blade for this knife was cut by waterjet from one of the old Disston handsaws I inherited from my Dad. The saw was .05" thick so it made some very nice thin slicers. For the handle I laminated some nice crotch walnut onto curly maple. When I use curly maple in laminates I always use thin cloth that is the same color as the darker wood to fill the low points of the curls. I use Titebond III glue. The finish was super glue and then Minwax Antique Oil. I made 7 like this and all are sold. One of the buyers was a woodworker from out of state and he came to the house and bought $300 of crotch walnut(so I had some beer money!). Now he's a regular customer. 
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/Walnu-MapleKitchenKnife4_zpsf40a1d20.jpg

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/KitchenBlades_zps52c9312c.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 14, 2015)

The walnut/maple makes for a nice contrast


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2015)

That's really cool. The design looks highly practical. I guess the heat treatment has already been done when the saw was forged right? Cool idea.


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow ! 
There is a lot of dandy talent here , glad you guys let me look over your shoulder at your work ! Enveous!


----------



## Woodman (Nov 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's really cool. The design looks highly practical. I guess the heat treatment has already been done when the saw was forged right? Cool idea.


Kevin, you're right, the heat treatment is not changed when you use a waterjet because it's cool cutting, literally and figuratively! They use ground garnets from Australia mixed with water shot through a fine nozzle at very high speed. It can cut through 6 inches of steel without heating it.
I'll post some hunting knives, the blades are from circular sawblades which are thicker than the handsaws I use for kitchen knives. For kitchen knives I like thicknesses of .04" or .05" for easy slicing.
The waterjet shop is very busy but the owner is fascinated with what I'm doing so he tries to squeeze me in at night or on weekends.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodman (Nov 14, 2015)

I had also done a batch using Ambrosia Maple and Spalted Sweetgum
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/AmbrosiaKitchenKnife001_zpsca759e10.jpg

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/SpaltedSweetgumKnife001_zpse8da7cc2.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ClintW (Nov 15, 2015)

Really cool! How do they hold their edge over time? I am gonna have to hit up a garage sale or two and get me some old handsaws. The water jet must be nice for replicating designs. How did you get access to that?


----------



## Woodman (Nov 15, 2015)

Clint, the spring steel from the old Disston saws is great for knife blades. The waterjet shop told me it is probably L6 steel. They hold very good edges and none have been returned for sharpening which I offer my customers. More knives have been ruined by amateurs and their useless sharpening tools! I tell customers that all my knives are carbon steel and they should be cleaned and dried after use. I also tell them that if they put my knife in a dishwasher I will behead them! I tell them that in my house I use a 40 year old super fine diamond stone and then the unglazed bottom rim of my 40 year old ceramic coffee cup to sharpen and then hone the edge. Why buy a ceramic stick when every household already has plenty.
The waterjet shop owner was hesitant to take on a small customer until I said I would pay him for his time plus give him the first kitchen knife made from a handsaw blade. Since then I've sold knives to many of his friends and then their friends, etc.. All my business is word of mouth, no advertising or ebaying.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_16841_zpsrzxxpdjw.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------

